

Ask HN: Review My Resume - codeTheWorld
http://imgur.com/1oapkA0

======
amenghra
I would add a sentence or two at the very top about what you are looking for.
Maybe try to answer were you see yourself now and in 5 years?

If you have specific numbers on your projects it can help put things into
perspective (how many people are contributing to your open source repos, how
large were the codebases you contributed to, etc.)

My $0.02

